# First Brindle Litter



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I originally needed more females in my group, so I planned to hold back any girls--so of course my first successful litter of 6 was all male. Some are bigger than others, but all are brindles of varying degrees and pretty darn cute.

Dad is Cham, a hellion to most mice but pretty nice to me and his own offspring. Mom was a PEW that went postal and cannibalized 7 other pinkies belonging to her cagemate, but spared her own.










The boys (as babies):













































(I really like this one, but I don't need more males! I might keep a couple as back-ups.  )


----------



## lillyin224 (Jan 28, 2012)

Such beautiful mice, wish I could have one =( lol


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

lillyin224 said:


> Such beautiful mice, wish I could have one =( lol


Aww, if you were nearby! I'm going to have nothing but brindles and PEWs and maybe some mystery bubs if anyone's carrying any secret traits.  Just had 6 more pinkies dropped today.


----------



## lillyin224 (Jan 28, 2012)

Congrats!. lol I have never seen a brindle in my life, they are kinda rare where i live


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Same here. I want one!!! :lol:


----------

